# Forum Caucus



## McJibbles (Jun 6, 2016)

For those of you who aren't American WF members, please be kind to your friends from the U.S. We're going through a really tough time right now. Our country's next president will most likely be a bozo, and will most certainly be the lesser of two very horrible evils, and we're pretty down about it right now. That being said, I need your help. Propose a new nominee (from fiction, history, your imagination, yourself) and defend their platform and goals. Whichever nominee has the most likes can be the new presidential candidate, and save the U.S. from its impending doom.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 6, 2016)

I am seriously contemplating to write Oprah as the write-in candidate. Who knows ... we might even receive a brand new car!


----------



## dither (Jun 6, 2016)

Well what about us Brits?

We got all this euro-stuff going on.:???:


----------



## Terry D (Jun 6, 2016)

dither said:


> Well what about us Brits?
> 
> We got all this euro-stuff going on.:???:



Do you have a spare royal you could send over? We'll give 'em back in 4 years or so.


----------



## dither (Jun 6, 2016)

Terry D said:


> Do you have a spare royal you could send over? We'll give 'em back in 4 years or so.




I reckon you could use the old man himself, Phil.
He certainly tells it how it is.


----------



## TJ1985 (Jun 6, 2016)

Terry D said:


> Do you have a spare royal you could send over? We'll give 'em back in 4 years or so.



I vote for that cute one who just married in. The hubby and tricycle engines can stay home, just send her, we'll make it work.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 6, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> I am seriously contemplating to write Oprah as the write-in candidate. Who knows ... we might even receive a brand new car!




Soooo.... you guys REALLLLY do wanna woman runnin this country..... well, why not? They say "behind every good man, is a fabulous woman.... hahaaa....


----------



## dither (Jun 6, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Soooo.... you guys REALLLLY do wanna woman runnin this country..... well, why not? They say "behind every good man, is a fabulous woman.... hahaaa....



Well, i reckon we didn't do so bad with Maggie.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 6, 2016)

Unfortunately, a man who would have made a great US President, had his health been better, has just died.  It's a sad fact that most of the people who would make great politicians, would rather do something worthwhile with their lives.  So, the first qualification for being President is ... not wanting the job.  On that basis, I nominate Vladimir Putin.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 6, 2016)

dither said:


> Well, i reckon we didn't do so bad with Maggie.



Unfortunately, the red rag has the words, 'NO DEBATING' emblazoned across it.  I'll register my disagreement anyway but decline to elaborate on that


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 6, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Soooo.... you guys REALLLLY do wanna woman runnin this country..... well, why not? They say "behind every good man, is a fabulous woman.... hahaaa....



Oprah is a powerful woman with reputation for world peace. The only problem is seeing all the funding go straight into other countries before our own. We could use the leadership qualities without the focus to please other countries. She is a great role model for all men, women, and children.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 6, 2016)

I think the idea of this thread is to nominate your mythical candidate. I think the OP meant this to be a fun thread so I think we should post in the spirit of that.


And in the spirit of that I nominate Boris Badenov, the present governor of Mooselvania. He not only is the bomb, he also has one.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 6, 2016)

Captain Underpants!


----------



## Terry D (Jun 6, 2016)

Removed


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 6, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Captain Underpants!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 6, 2016)

Despite his moniker, Captain Underpants knows how to deal with threats. Yemen would think twice before using another underwear bomber.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 6, 2016)

mrmustard615 said:


> I think the idea of this thread is to nominate your mythical candidate. I think the OP meant this to be a fun thread so I think we should post in the spirit of that.



With that in mind, I nominate Minnie Mouse of the Disney party, campaigning on a ticket of free ice cream and marshmallows.  Mickey would have done it, but Minnie reckons that Mickey is such a misogynistic pig, he even makes the Ferengi look liberal.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 6, 2016)

Do you recall how Captain Underpants handled the 1999 attack against the Talking Toilets? We didn't need politicians for the 1999 invasion of the Incredibly Naughty Cafeteria Ladies from Outer Space (and the Subsequent Assault of the Equally Evil Lunchroom Zombie Nerds).


----------



## ppsage (Jun 6, 2016)

Snake Plissken ............. I bet Congress would approve his nominations!


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 6, 2016)

*SPONGE BOB SQUARE PANTS!!!!!!!**
Why? Look what he does EVERY day, he is a short order cook, he has no life, and his boss is Mr. Crab, a real tight wad... AND Sponge Bob just keeps on frying those crabby patties ... with a stupid grin on his face... He does NOT work for money, he loves his job! We need that optimistic attitude in the oval office...*


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 6, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> *SPONGE BOB SQUARE PANTS!!!!!!!**
> Why? Look what he does EVERY day, he is a short order cook, he has no life, and his boss is Mr. Crab, a real tight wad... AND Sponge Bob just keeps on frying those crabby patties ... with a stupid grin on his face... He does NOT work for money, he loves his job! We need that optimistic attitude in the oval office...*



Spongebob is a perfect candidate to speak about rough labor. He advocates for an eco home that should have disintegrated by now.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 6, 2016)

Right, you bring up some valid points... BUT... what about... you know who??? Patrick? The dense doofus of a starfish? What the hell are we gonna do with him???? He is always distracting Sponge Bob... that could pose a National security problem...


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 6, 2016)

If anyone was a threat,  I'd expect Sheldon James "Plankton" or even Sandy. She's up to no good being underwater.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 6, 2016)

Yeah, I do not trust a bobble, umm I mean a bubble head...


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 6, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Yeah, I do not trust a bobble, umm I mean a bubble head...



She is, however,  incredibly smart. A Texan squirrel with an underwater ecosystem designed for land creatures. She might have more insight into the future of our country.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 6, 2016)

:beaten::highly_amused: DAMMMMN!!! You ARE GOOOOOD!!!! What about Squidward!!!! EVEN you can't change my mind about that old fart... ha.....


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 6, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> :beaten::highly_amused: DAMMMMN!!! You ARE GOOOOOD!!!! What about Squidward!!!! EVEN you can't change my mind about that old fart... ha.....



Squidward would be a weak leader. I admire his love for the fine things in life, like art and music. Have you seen his alpha male diminish in the presence of paranormal activity? I.e. The Flying Dutchman. I honestly would have the impression that he's running for President simply to impress Squlliam Fancyson III.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 6, 2016)

:tickled_pink::tickled_pink::tickled_pink::applouse:  I think I just fell in love with Squidward...  I VOTE FOR HIM!!!!!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 6, 2016)

I forgot to mention that a presidential campaign would be overwhelming for him. Not only would it go straight to his head but he's also a quitter for change. He doesn't accept change. 

[video=youtube_share;YqA_BKFQeL0]https://youtu.be/YqA_BKFQeL0[/video]​Who wants a temporary fulfillment decision maker? Perhaps as a lover. What I'd do for fried calamari right now.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 6, 2016)

STOOOOPIT!!!! STOP! This is a very important discussion! Our Country is countin on us to make the right decision!! Mr. Crabs?? He knows how to run a business, he knows the value of a penny, he has a top notch work ethic... he is one savvvvvy dude, I wish he would dress a little better... but still, he has possibilities...


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 6, 2016)

Mr. Crabs, despite the controversial affairs with a whale, is an excellent role model. He has sole custody of Pearl. He's a family oriented business man. I would definitely second this nominee if he isn't too tight on the spending. I'm still a little hesitant about him though.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 6, 2016)

Well I am not surprised he had an affair... he IS HOT! But what about his fashion sense? He has NONE!!! What kind of a message is that sending the super powers .. like.. China.. and Japan???


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 6, 2016)

Well let's take actual quotes used by Mr. Krabs and apply them to Trump. 

[video=youtube_share;yzXBprM4X5w]https://youtu.be/yzXBprM4X5w[/video]​
Now that seems to align perfectly!


----------



## Boofy (Jun 6, 2016)

There's an obvious solution here, guys:​
*Zaphod Beeblebrox! 
The Big Z.
 Ex-President of the Galaxy.
*

So you know, if anything he's _overqualified_. Charismatic to boot. AND he was described by Eccentrica Gallumbits, the triple breasted whore from Eroticon 6, as "The best bang since the big one". I don't see aaaanything going wrong under his leadership. ​


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 6, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Well let's take actual quotes used by Mr. Krabs and apply them to Trump.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;yzXBprM4X5w]https://youtu.be/yzXBprM4X5w[/video]​
> Now that seems to align perfectly!





WHAAAAAAAT THE HELL!!!!!  LMAO...... haahaaaahaaa...... hahhaaaaa.... sheeeeeit....


----------



## am_hammy (Jun 6, 2016)

I nominate my almost 10-year-old brother. He gets chipmunks to eat out of his hand and recklessly takes photos of raccoons when they come out in the daytime. He's also a Mario kart wiz.

:thumbl:


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 6, 2016)

Actually we need a Cincinnatus, someone of integrity who can bring all factions together with tact and common sense.  Since they don't make them like that anymore, how about a triumvirate - Larry, Moe and Curly.:joker:


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 6, 2016)

midnightpoet said:


> Actually we need a Cincinnatus, someone of integrity who can bring all factions together with tact and common sense.  Since they don't make them like that anymore, how about a triumvirate - Larry, Moe and Curly.:joker:



American politics is becoming slapstick comedy. I might be persuaded here.


----------



## Cran (Jun 6, 2016)

I should point out to those making nominations for the upcoming US Presidential election that the nominee *must be a natural US citizen, born in the USA. *

Extraterrestrials and submariners would be ineligible without a change to the Constitution.

I also express my empathy with potential voters, US and UK, as we too are facing a federal election between two major disappointments and a collection of thirds who could at best hold the balance of power.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 7, 2016)

Cran said:


> I should point out to those making nominations for the upcoming US Presidential election that the nominee *must be a natural US citizen, born in the USA. *
> 
> Extraterrestrials and submariners would be ineligible without a change to the Constitution.
> 
> I also express my empathy with potential voters, US and UK, as we too are facing a federal election between two major disappointments and a collection of thirds who could at best hold the balance of power.



Oh the irony.  Turn someone down for a job on the grounds of race, and you get your arse sued - except for the top job.  Bears out my thoughts that we all are meant to obey the law, except the rich bastards who change it to suit.
Back to fun ...


----------



## Sleepwriter (Jun 7, 2016)

I nominate Chuck Norris for President.


----------

